# crowbar



## joan.na

¿cúal es más correcto, barreta o palanca?


----------



## Bevj

Welcome to the forums 
Here is the link to the forum guidelines.  Please take a moment to read them.  You will see that we ask for a complete sentence and context.

In the first post, include 3 key elements of *context*:
a. Ask a *specific, clear question*.
b. Show us a *complete sample sentence* in which the word/phrase was used.
c. *Describe the situation* and the dialect of the speaker/writer.


----------



## joan.na

thank you, Bevj.
I´m looking for the name of a tool consisting of a metal bar with a single curved end and flattened points, often with a small fissure on one or both ends for removing nails or forcing doors.
Would it be : 
AmE - crowbar
BrE - jimmy/jemmy
Spanish - palanqueta 

thanx


----------



## paul355915

joan.na said:


> thank you, Bevj.
> I´m looking for the name of a tool consisting of a metal bar with a single curved end and flattened points, often with a small fissure on one or both ends for removing nails or forcing doors.
> Would it be :
> AmE - crowbar
> BrE - jimmy/jemmy
> Spanish - palanqueta
> 
> thanx



I think you have BrEng  and AmEng mixed up here?


----------



## franzjekill

Around here it is called "barreta de* uña" *("uña"= that kind of hook in one of its ends).


----------



## joan.na

paul355915 said:


> I think you have BrEng  and AmEng mixed up here?


please clarify.
is it the other way round?
thanks.


----------



## joan.na

pic attached.


----------



## paul355915

Crowbar is BrEn


----------



## L_Stetson

That's a crowbar in AmE, too. Never heard "jimmy/jemmy" as a noun, although you could "jimmy it open" as a verb using a crowbar.


----------



## Ferrol

Palanca o palanqueta por aquí.También ganzúa


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Depende del país.  En Chile a crowbar is a "diablito."

Redline Diablito 24''''

En Argentina   "barreta saca clavos"  o "barreta con saca clavos" entre otras

Or barreta de uña en Mexico (and Uruguay as noted earlier)

But if the OP is in Andorra and the catalan word is needed:  Una palanca o alçaprem és una maquina simple composta per una barra rígida que pot girar lliurement al voltant d'un punt de suport, o fulcre. Pot utilitzar-se per a amplificar la força mecànica que s'aplica a un objecte, o per a incrementar la distància recorreguda per un objecte en resposta a l'aplicació d'una força.


----------

